# Bark Box



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

So I am a sucker for start up companies and new interesting USA made dog treats and stuff. So... I heard about this company that is kinda like the fruit of the month club sort of thing but for dog products called Bark Box. So I signed up for 3 months to see what it is like. It is $21 a month (it can be cheaper if you buy longer times) and you get a surprise box of 6-8 dog products every month. I looked at their facebook page and the boxes are absolutely worth $21. They also only get treats from smaller companies and guarantee that they are made in the USA. Looks like not all of the toys are USA made- but they are high quality and they seem to be responsible people. I don't think I am going to get a lead laced 99c toy from PETCO.

If you use my link to sign up you get $5 off and I get credit towards a free box- so win win. Shipping is free to the US and $5 to Canada. I will post again next month when I get my box and let you all know how it is. I am happy to be the guinea pig in this situation. I did opt for the "medium" box for my bigger dog, but if I really like 3 months then I will do the next 3 in a small. They are the same price and treats and amounts are all the same- it just effects what size you get if there is a item like that. For instance based on what I saw on Facebook it had a quick drying towel last month and you got either small, medium or large. Or the toys are small, medium or large.

I have a feeling I will cancel after 3 months, but it would be a really great gift for someone who just got a dog to get to try out a lot of different products. Supposedly it also has good coupons if you want to order more of the stuff they send you- we will see how good the coupons are.

Here is my link so you can save $5- if you don't use it I will not be offended-
https://barkbox.com/r/fujrzTLKdh/


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

In my further fine print reading I see they give 10% to local shelters so that's cool too.


----------



## JANIE2 (Mar 31, 2012)

doginthedesert said:


> So I am a sucker for start up companies and new interesting USA made dog treats and stuff. So... I heard about this company that is kinda like the fruit of the month club sort of thing but for dog products called Bark Box. So I signed up for 3 months to see what it is like. It is $21 a month (it can be cheaper if you buy longer times) and you get a surprise box of 6-8 dog products every month. I looked at their facebook page and the boxes are absolutely worth $21. They also only get treats from smaller companies and guarantee that they are made in the USA. Looks like not all of the toys are USA made- but they are high quality and they seem to be responsible people. I don't think I am going to get a lead laced 99c toy from PETCO.
> 
> If you use my link to sign up you get $5 off and I get credit towards a free box- so win win. Shipping is free to the US and $5 to Canada. I will post again next month when I get my box and let you all know how it is. I am happy to be the guinea pig in this situation. I did opt for the "medium" box for my bigger dog, but if I really like 3 months then I will do the next 3 in a small. They are the same price and treats and amounts are all the same- it just effects what size you get if there is a item like that. For instance based on what I saw on Facebook it had a quick drying towel last month and you got either small, medium or large. Or the toys are small, medium or large.
> 
> ...


How cool is this? I'm in Canada so it appears to be a no-go, but I really like this concept.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

JANIE2 said:


> How cool is this? I'm in Canada so it appears to be a no-go, but I really like this concept.


They ship to canada- it is just $5 a month shipping instead of free. So if you got the $17 a month 6 month plan it would actually be 22 a month. They only ship to USA and Canada though- no luck for non-north Americans.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

does it take out the whole months worth of subscription all in 1 set or it takes it out monthly?


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

It takes it all at once. I did 3 months and it was $62. I think that is why it is so much cheaper to do more months at a time. I thought about doing just one month but you save so much the 3 seemed worth it. I think they are marketing heavily towards people buying it as gifts.


----------



## chaiteahuahua (Jul 2, 2012)

This is awesome! I'd love to hear what the treat-to-toy ratio is like, because we buy treats frequently anyways. I'll be waiting for your update


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

chaiteahuahua said:


> This is awesome! I'd love to hear what the treat-to-toy ratio is like, because we buy treats frequently anyways. I'll be waiting for your update


I will be sure to update when it comes- I think I have about 3 weeks cause I missed the cutoff for this months box. We buy treats a lot too- and always some local/handcrafted stuff for having around the house (I make my training treats) so considering what those cost this could be worth it really quick- or not- we will see!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh wow looks fun! 
I checked out some folks on Youtube opening their bark boxes, it's like Christmas! 

Sadly for me I can't afford it right now, but will definitely keep it in mind for future, at least to try once.


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Wow! This is great! Something I look forward to doing in the future. Thanks for sharing. I can't wait to see what you get!


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

I am purchasing this now!! Seems like an awesome idea. They have a "people" version with make-up and accessories called Birch Box. Wonder which "box" came first?! LOL. It's the same idea though. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Omg this sounds so cool can't wait to see what u get I'd definitely sign up if it's good after i move in 3 weeks!!


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Got my BarkBox and I LOVE IT. I think it is totally worth the money at the 6 month price just for my favorite stuff in it- a fun treat from a local NYC bakery, a moose antler (we love chewing antlers) and a "flying pig" toy. I got the medium box for my bigger dog Copley- but I am going to order the mini flying pig toy because Kerri loves the regular size so much I am sure she would go crazy for the mini. The only negative feedback I have is that they have a milkbone trail mix in the box- it is just free sample size and I think it was meant as a freebee- but milkbones are not exactly up to the quality of treat I would want in a box like this that I am paying for. If you want to read my whole review it is on my blog- Dog in the Desert: BarkBox Review!

Here is a picture of Copley hanging out with the box-









And a close up of the box-









The Elvis biscuits are just so fun! Ingredients are organic oat flour, banana, peanut butter and turkey bacon- all human grade and you could eat them if you want to. They are a little big but easy to break up and I like keeping some biscuit-type things around so when we have guests there are healthy biscuits in the house that are easy to grab and no one feels compelled to give them table scraps. At the rate we go through biscuits like this (not very fast) we may be able to rely on just what comes with the barkbox.

I saw on barkbox's facebook page that people complain the flying pig toy is really easy for a dog to destroy- but it is not meant as a chew or tug toy- it says all over it. It is a interactive fetch toy- so when you are not playing fetch with it you are not supposed to just leave it sitting around. Even with that said it is more durable looking than a lot of stuffed toys I have seen. Also on their facebook page they said they "are hearing the feedback about the milk-bone trail mix" so I think they get it and are going to continue to improve.

Soooo overall I recommend- and also I kept saying to myself "don't spend any money on the dogs- they are getting a barkbox!" so in the end I think I actually saved money!


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

THere is a groupon right now for bark box..

BarkBox Monthly Delivery of Dog Goodies Deal of the Day | Groupon Abilene, TX

Expiring soon. IDK if someone else already posted that or not


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

teetee said:


> THere is a groupon right now for bark box..
> 
> BarkBox Monthly Delivery of Dog Goodies Deal of the Day | Groupon Abilene, TX
> 
> Expiring soon. IDK if someone else already posted that or not


Thats a really good deal- wish they had a groupon when I signed up!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I got Augusts bark box too!!! Dogs loved the Elvis cookies. They could care less about anything else tho lol I hope next
Months is better. The spray is ok I guess but my dogs don't like being sprayed. 

They didn't touch the toy or the antler.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> I got Augusts bark box too!!! Dogs loved the Elvis cookies. They could care less about anything else tho lol I hope next
> Months is better. The spray is ok I guess but my dogs don't like being sprayed.
> 
> They didn't touch the toy or the antler.


Oh no! Maybe you can just send us the antler and flying pig  LOL.
Seriously they are loving the antler and pig around here. Did you get a small box? I am curious how big the smaller flying pig is cause I was going to order one for Kerri.

I keep various deodorizing sparys around for our foster dogs- a lot can't have baths upon arrival cause they were just sprayed. I can't see getting much use our of it for Copley or Kerri though.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Yea got the small box everything is the exact same as yours did you get the small too? The pigs look the exact same size. My chis go nuts for toys But could care less about the pig lol il have to try it outside I read a lot of people complaining that it breaks easily not just from being chewed to shreds but from sling shotting it too! Maybe bc the material isn't fuzzy!

Ps I used ur code when I signed up did u get anything?


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> Ps I used ur code when I signed up did u get anything?


I just saw this post while I was looking back to make an update and yes! I think I did- thank you! I got two free boxes, one was from a friend of mine signing up and the other one must have been you. Did you get the $5 off? You should post your $5 off link so the next person uses that- you know so we can spread the love down the line!

I came to this old thread cause I just wanted to say how much I am loving the barkbox though. This month is my favorite by far! Heres a picture-









The dogs are going nuts for the wool (felt?) snake. As you can see in the picture it is as big as Kerri and she has been dragging it around the house for hours. It is from lollycadoodle and it is fair trade and hand made in nepal.









Also the treats are really cool this month. They are all natural made in Canada with limited ingredients. The cool thing is that they are really hard too so you can carry them in your pocket for training without getting lots of crumbs in your pocket. Plus there is a ball with a mustache on the end of it so when the dogs fetch it looks like they have a stash- I get the medium dog box and the stash is way too big for a chi so Kerri has to share that with her brother. Looks HILARIOUS in the mouth of my foster dog too. I wish he would stand still long enough for a clear picture.

I know the barkbox is really frivolous and not someone everyone would get but I love trying out new things. Every box has had something I ordered more of in it (august the flying mini pig and bocces bakery treats, september whole life pet organic dehydrated chicken and this month I am certainly sold on those felt toys). The other stuff I use cause I have it and it is fun to get. Like this month I got some "designer" poop bags that I will probably not buy again but I do still use them. Just wanted to update everyone now that I am a few months in. Also wanted to see how other people were enjoying it- I know we have a few subscribers on here.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

November's Barkbox ^^^^^^^^ Was my favorite so far! The antler in a rope was a huge hit! I just wanted to see who else was getting them still and I was curious what the small box looked like this month? I was thinking of adding a 3 month subscription of the small (I get the medium right now for Copley) so we could accumulate some smaller toys. Opinions on that?

Also has anyone tried the Dog TV yet? I think it is a hoot. Not sure I would pay for it myself, but I am still enjoying it.


----------



## Sideout (Sep 3, 2012)

doginthedesert said:


> November's Barkbox ^^^^^^^^ Was my favorite so far! The antler in a rope was a huge hit! I just wanted to see who else was getting them still and I was curious what the small box looked like this month? I was thinking of adding a 3 month subscription of the small (I get the medium right now for Copley) so we could accumulate some smaller toys. Opinions on that?
> 
> Also has anyone tried the Dog TV yet? I think it is a hoot. Not sure I would pay for it myself, but I am still enjoying it.












The November box was my first box and I was actually extremely disappointed. I looked at a lot of reviews for past boxes and it seems like this didnt really compare. A lot of people mentioned on their facebook page as well that this was the most disappointing month. The fruitables and the smoothie I found later at Petco and Petsmart for really cheap prices. Anyways, from what I gathered each size got a different flavor of the fruitables. The small box got an extra bullystick to even out in price with what the medium and large boxes cost. Other than that everything was the same except in smaller size. 

My dog loved the antler and Im trying to buy more. Ive been emailing the owner with questions but I just get more confused by each email haha. My December box is on the way already! It should be here on Monday :]


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Sideout said:


> The November box was my first box and I was actually extremely disappointed. I looked at a lot of reviews for past boxes and it seems like this didnt really compare. A lot of people mentioned on their facebook page as well that this was the most disappointing month. The fruitables and the smoothie I found later at Petco and Petsmart for really cheap prices. Anyways, from what I gathered each size got a different flavor of the fruitables. The small box got an extra bullystick to even out in price with what the medium and large boxes cost. Other than that everything was the same except in smaller size.
> 
> My dog loved the antler and Im trying to buy more. Ive been emailing the owner with questions but I just get more confused by each email haha. My December box is on the way already! It should be here on Monday :]


Intiresting, cause I loved this one. As far as value goes even if those two treats were cheap antlers are expensive, plus the bionic bone at like $7, the $10 chewy card I used no problem, and the dog TV is hilarious. But I hope you like december better! I am loving this whole thing.


----------



## Sideout (Sep 3, 2012)

I got Decembers box early! I didnt know they shipped on Saturdays. I dont know what to do with all of these treats since my dog is on a diet. I havent even opened the fruitables yet.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I really liked the idea of this, but we have a store nearby that sells all of the same type of items for super cheap so I can't justify it.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

KrystalLeigh said:


> I really liked the idea of this, but we have a store nearby that sells all of the same type of items for super cheap so I can't justify it.


What I like is it sort of forces me to try stuff I wouldn't try normally, and we do have specialty stores that sell similar stuff but it helps me discover even more new stuff. I look at it as more of a finding service than a great value on things. But this month I think was a little meh. They shipped it early because of the holidays (usually it ships on the 15th or the last buisness day before the 15th) so I got it really early. I actually needed shampoo so that was good, and I do buy bocces bakery treats anyway but I wasn't super impressed with anything in there.

Also a suggestion about the treats, whatever I can't use cause of copleys potato allergy I just bring to a dog rescue. They usually can take donations of treats, but the fruitables are actually low calorie and meant for dieting dogs so you might want to hold onto those and donate the more fattening ones


----------



## Jmitchell&tiki (Oct 7, 2012)

This sounds like a great idea and I want to do this later on. I live so far away from everything I buy most of the stuff offline. This sounds like a great idea to save money for us on shipping and also try out some new treats and toys!


----------



## Sideout (Sep 3, 2012)

doginthedesert said:


> Also a suggestion about the treats, whatever I can't use cause of copleys potato allergy I just bring to a dog rescue. They usually can take donations of treats, but the fruitables are actually low calorie and meant for dieting dogs so you might want to hold onto those and donate the more fattening ones


I'm gonna share the treats with a dog I know who usually gets low quality treats made in china. I was doing research again this month and it seems like a lot of people were disappointed in this month as well. A lot of cancelations or switching to different boxes.I wonder what's going on with the company. The boxes from previous months seem really good so I'm disappointed that these were my first two boxes. I hope it gets better!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

We signed up for 6 months my dogs are really enjoying everything but I'm going to cancel after the last one we get its ok but I don't think the value is there all the time and the customer service is horrible!!!! My dogs only use 1/3 of the stuff that comes in it I'm on Canada so we can't use most of the coupons.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Sideout said:


> I'm gonna share the treats with a dog I know who usually gets low quality treats made in china. I was doing research again this month and it seems like a lot of people were disappointed in this month as well. A lot of cancelations or switching to different boxes.I wonder what's going on with the company. The boxes from previous months seem really good so I'm disappointed that these were my first two boxes. I hope it gets better!


Yeah, I am thinking they have gotten too big too fast and they need to cut off new subscriptions or something. This month really was not great. I had to contact customer service early on and they were great but a lot of people seem to be complaining on their facebook page these days.



Chihuahuasloveme said:


> We signed up for 6 months my dogs are really enjoying everything but I'm going to cancel after the last one we get its ok but I don't think the value is there all the time and the customer service is horrible!!!! My dogs only use 1/3 of the stuff that comes in it I'm on Canada so we can't use most of the coupons.


I didn't even think of canadians not using the coupons! That sucks! They should give you guys something different cause like november, that whole box basically was coupons. That's what I liked about it but not if I couldn't use it! If things keep going like the current box I won't renew again but it is the first big dissapointment so if they can do a little better I will stick with them.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Yeah they should! Also I changed my address in AUGUST and they kept sending the box to my old house when in contacted them they basically called me
A liar and said I never changed my address even tho in my account it showed my new address they also took 1 week to respond to me but posted tons of stuff on Facebook. The one month with the tooth gel think it was oct a dog got a serious allergic reaction to it and had a hefty vet bill I threw it in the garbage. Most of the treats are full of grains and not that great the shitty ones I feed to my hamster he seems to enjoy them lol. 

I'm definitely not renewing after jan my last box of the 6 months we dot get our box until the very end of the month either so all these spoilers pop up on Facebook and online so It's never a surprise lol just saw dec box here lmao


----------



## Sideout (Sep 3, 2012)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> Yeah they should! Also I changed my address in AUGUST and they kept sending the box to my old house when in contacted them they basically called me
> A liar and said I never changed my address even tho in my account it showed my new address they also took 1 week to respond to me but posted tons of stuff on Facebook. The one month with the tooth gel think it was oct a dog got a serious allergic reaction to it and had a hefty vet bill I threw it in the garbage. *Most of the treats are full of grains and not that great *the shitty ones I feed to my hamster he seems to enjoy them lol.
> 
> I'm definitely not renewing after jan my last box of the 6 months we dot get our box until the very end of the month either so all these spoilers pop up on Facebook and online so It's never a surprise lol just saw dec box here lmao


I agree with this! The picture they used for advertising has stella and chewys in the box so I signed up thinking they only sent high quality products. I was disappointed to find treats you can get at any petco and some people complained about past treats being from china or from companies with a history or recalls. I remember someone saying they recieved moldy treats too.


----------



## BellsMommy22 (Dec 23, 2012)

I def want to give this a try!


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Sideout said:


> I agree with this! The picture they used for advertising has stella and chewys in the box so I signed up thinking they only sent high quality products. I was disappointed to find treats you can get at any petco and some people complained about past treats being from china or from companies with a history or recalls. I remember someone saying they recieved moldy treats too.


To their credit they do now only send treats made in the US and Canada. That was not always the case but they changed their policy after a lot of people complained about getting the "smart bones"- those are made in China. I complained to them about the del monte treats and they sent me back a letter saying they "were hearing the feedback on that" and that they were sorry and we should not expect to get any more treats from companies like that. So they are listening to customers in that respect. I personally like getting grain inclusive treats because I have a dog allergic to root veggies and most grain free treats have some sort of root veggie in them. So in some ways I do think they are listening to their customers and getting better.
HOWEVER- this month was not great. I hope they get better like they have been and don't continue down this track cause if they do I won't renew. I don't want things in the box that I can buy at petco, I want to discover new small companies making quality products.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

They got a bad
Review from me for December lol my dogs enjoy all the toys but they could have done better I thought December they'd be a bit more generous being Xmas and all we never even made the cake have you Annie? This month is the last of 6 months well see if its better I feel like I could go to petsmart with $22 a month and buy what I want for them instead of the crap we've been getting some months. We have to pay $5 shipping to Canada and we don't get it until the last day of the month lol 👎


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

This month was a lot better I looked up the products and that one octopus rope toy was $14 and the weenut $18 alone We love the treats this month and my dog loveeee the curly bully 










Now I don't know if I should stop the subscription lol!


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

I was going to post the same thing. I got a small and a medium this month (I got two for christmas and then some more friends signed up using my link for christmas presents so I'm getting both for a few more months) and the medium box was really good too. There was no wee nut but the octopus was bigger and that box had another bag of treats that looked really good- 100% lamb. Nova loves the wee nut and Kerri can't goe enough of the octopus so I say this month was a big success.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Ooo I was wondering what the difference was between the small and medium! Is the medium worth it more than the small or about the same?


----------



## Sideout (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm a little undecided on how I feel about this months Barkbox. Im thinking maybe its not their fault but I should just stay away from subscriptions boxes in general. 

Do your chis play with the octopus toy well? Im afraid it might be too big for mine. She always tries to bite the head of it rather than the tentacles.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Anyone still get barkbox? I got a small and a medium for february and I thought it was one of the best so far.


----------

